# Digging away



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

So heres Lucy digging like there is no tomorrow! I really could not stop her due to the fact that she seemed so into it and I was laughing too much. Hope you guys like it as much as I do. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x_HinJunSM


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

She's a cutie and sure is going to town, but ut oh! I take Ziggy to a park with a big sand area at least twice a week so he can get his dig on. I have pretty much gotten him to stop (for now) digging in the yard. As he's gotten bigger so have the holes and it only takes a couple of minutes of me looking the other way. 

This week I'm going to Home Depot to buy materials to build him his own sandbox on the side of my house.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The making of a doggy sandbox is a good idea. And to help him burn alittle energy bury some little toys in it for him to find. Just redirect them everytime they start to dig somewhere else and they will catch on in no time to dig only in their own box.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

So cute! She's very focused.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Lucy will have a nice garden plot all tilled up for planting in no time. Hope that is where you wanted your garden.:


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I actually fell in one of her holes recently about 2 days ago, lol. Where can I buy the sand you think?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

LucyD said:


> I actually fell in one of her holes recently about 2 days ago, lol. Where can I buy the sand you think?


You're in Florida - can't you just go to the beach and steal some?? :--big_grin:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I think it's better let her dig on the beach,that buy ton's of sand for your house.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

I might just spend a night in jail if I do that. Oh well... I did ask my boyfriend this about a month ago and you can get a fine for this he should know he's a beach lifeguard. = )


----------

